# hyph's ADA Mini-M



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

I've waited for this tank for a long time. I haven't felt that my skills were good enough to get an ADA tank. And I still think I have a lot of improvement to go. But I would at least like to try, you know give it a shot. . .Maybe this tank will come out awesome. I can only hope for the best! But like all the hobbies I've had, I hope I don't burn myself out and get tired of it too quickly. I just need to make like the plants in my tank and take it nice & slow. :hihi: . Anyways I've wanted to find the perfect scape for this tank but never knew where to find it. I thought to myself if I'm going to LA, I might aswell stay in SF too and visit some friends. And if I'm in SF I also can go to AFA! I've heard so many good things about this store, I thought to myself that this could be the place where I find my awesome hardscape for this tank. The guys there were really helpful and helped me choose a hardscape w/southeast asian DW and ADA yamaya stones. I also bought do!aqua filter pipes originally for my 3.6G but now I think I'll use them for my mini-m. 









_just waiting for my LFS to restock on AS, so I can start scaping in the tank_


This is the scape me and the guys there came up with at AFA. lmk what you think! and if it needs any tweaking.










​​


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

hah nice to here from u !
finally going with a ada now huh? lol i cant wait to see it!
whats your plans with lgihting, filter, co2, fertz, plant choices?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

oh and id imagine that the wood and stones would be on a mound of aquasoil? like sloping down?


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Plans for the tank:

Lighting: (2) Ott-lites. or maybe another 27W Archea light.
Filtration: eheim canister filter. dont know which one yet gotta do some research.
Substrate: AS ammazonia II
co2: definitely pressurized. will probably buy a 5lb co2 tank to replace the paintball can and split lines into the two tanks.
Ferts: Leftover ADA stuff. ADA Step 1, Brighty K, and Green Gain.
Flora: As far as plants go I only thought of mini microsword as of now. really like the grassy look. Going to do some research later and see what else would work good with this hardscape.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

I wish I had known about that store when I was in San Fran last month. Sounds like a great store.


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

hyphination said:


> Plans for the tank:
> 
> Lighting: (2) Ott-lites. or maybe another 27W Archea light.


Did you order Ott-Lites from their website? I inquired on some plant-grow lights in the past and they wouldn't allow me to order without speaking to a Customer Service Rep. Something to do with the fact that they planned to GAUGE me with ridiculous shipping rates! Anywho, they wanted me to pay more on shipping that I was planning on paying for the lights, that went out the window real quick. How did you manage to get yours?


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh, I didnt order them yet. UG had a link to some ott lites that were pretty cheap. I was just going to ask him for that link. I also talked to a rep and I too found out shipping is pretty high. Even more than some of the stuff there selling! Will probably go down to aquascapes today to see if they carry it. I need to get my AS anyway.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I think that that's a pretty awesome scape! I can't wait to see this tank planted. What a great excuse to go to AFA in person!


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm not too sure if Aquascapes carry Ott-Lites but I heard Home Depot carries Ott-Lite bulbs. Not too sure if they carry the light itself though.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I have seen the ott- lites in person in home depot


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks *clwatkins*, I can't wait to get started on this tank. don't really know what plants I'm going to use yet though. only thing I have in mind is a mini microsword FG but it's so hard to find. will also try to see if home depot has ott-lites later today.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

i know costco had a sale on ott lites before so yeah.. and im pretty sure aquascapes dont sell them


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Just went to home depot yesterday. I asked the guy and he said they sold them before but dont carry em anymore. I guess its just the hawaii home depot that doesnt have. bummer :icon_cry: and I dont have a costco card either. damn. . .


----------



## MONARK (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm using and I've seen people using the Hampton Bay 27watt 6500K desktop lamps found at home depot.
Just another option!


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

I've seen the hampton bay lamp in other journals and I think its just not for me. I'm pretty set on Ott-lites as I really like the clean look.

Just stopped by kalihi pets today and they too don't have the powder AS I want. The guy said they should be receiving a shipment at the end of this week though. And Aquascapes will be getting there's at the end of the month. Just gotta wait. . .

I cant really take any pics anyway, my dad is borrowing my camera for his Japan trip and he already left yesterday :icon_conf


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

cintamas said:


> Did you order Ott-Lites from their website? I inquired on some plant-grow lights in the past and they wouldn't allow me to order without speaking to a Customer Service Rep. Something to do with the fact that they planned to GAUGE me with ridiculous shipping rates! Anywho, they wanted me to pay more on shipping that I was planning on paying for the lights, that went out the window real quick. How did you manage to get yours?


Just out of curiousity, how much was the estimate the rep gave you?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

mm..when i called shipping and the lights were about 80 dollars?


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

kcirtappatrick said:


> mm..when i called shipping and the lights were about 80 dollars?


damn thats expensive! I've seen jojo using one over his nano cubes I'll try ask him where he got his next time I go.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah i wanted to ask but i never got around to it. haha.we'll see. hopefully it'll work out!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

hm... i think he ordered them but he said they were a bit pricey
DAMN i shoulda told u guys about the ottlites when they were on sale at costco! they were like 24 dollars each! much better price then online!


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

wow! thats cheap! how long ago was this sale? if anything, I know someone in SF and he can go buy em and ship it to me or something.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

meh like a month ago ahahhaa


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

you could always get the 12inch 27watt light from aquascapes it would be a bit more than getting 2 ott-lites shipped here though. bah! we should all just get the solar lights from the ada website . hehe!


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

I dont really like the mini archea light. idk why? maybe its cuz I dont like the uneven coverage and the clip on arm for the tank. 

lol I could buy one of the solar series for this tank but I dont see myself spending 200+ on a lgiht. Maybe If I used dollar bills to wipe my ass then I wouldnt think about throwing down that amount of cash.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

hyphination said:


> = I could buy one of the solar series for this tank but I dont see myself spending 200+ on a lgiht. Maybe If I used dollar bills to wipe my ass then I wouldnt think about throwing down that amount of cash.


hahaha


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

hyphination said:


> I dont really like the mini archea light. idk why? maybe its cuz I dont like the uneven coverage and the clip on arm for the tank.
> 
> lol I could buy one of the solar series for this tank but I dont see myself spending 200+ on a lgiht. Maybe If I used dollar bills to wipe my ass then I wouldnt think about throwing down that amount of cash.


Do what I did, find one cheap in the SnS


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

rrrrramos said:


> Do what I did, find one cheap in the SnS


Yeah, I saw that one a while back, that one was pretty cheap. how much was it again?


Anyways new stuff for the new tank. . .roud:









_New cal aqua lily pipes and IPA beetle bubble counter
_
Still no AS! :icon_sad: The store should be getting there shipment in sometime this week. Feels like I've been waiting forEVER!!

The lfs owner was nice enough to hook me up with a couple sprigs of mini microsword out of his personal tank since no one else has or wants to sell to me I'll just keep it in this tank till the shipment of AS comes in.










I know its a small amount but its something! Thanks Jojo!​


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

$130 or $140 shipped I think. My tanks only cost me like 350 for everything but the Co2 system so far, I don't think that's half bad! 
What filter did you end up going with? Forgive me if you posted already, replying from my phone


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting the eheim 2211. 

Money spent so far. . .
Hardscape:$40
Tank:$105
Bubble counter:$30
Lily pipes:$65

Still have to get:
-eheim 2211
-Ammazonia Aquasoil 
-Lighting
-5lb co2 cylinder w/regulator


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I love the 2211, I think pairing it with the Mini-M is a match made in heaven. 

As far as lighting, if you can get the Hampton Bay desk lamp I'd get that, then pounce on the next Solar M that pops up in the SnS


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

That could be another option. But I think I'll have to wait a long time before the next used one gets posted :icon_roll


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/92526-ott-light-knockoff.html
try that man looks like the ott lite but cheaper!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

plenny ottlites on ebay too!
good prices man!


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

They look exactly like ott-lites but without the logo. Damn shouldve tried to grab two of these but I already ordered off the ott-lite website. I shipped em to my friend in SF whose grabbing me some other stuff from AFA. Shipping was 9$. So the two lights came out to 50$. Not including the extra cost it'll take to ship everything to HI.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Just signed up for the annual subscription off of the ADA website. I'm hoping this will give me some inspiration to make this tank awesome. . .roud:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool! The sixth aquajournal is blank?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

nice!! did you get your AS yet?! i just went to aquascapes and i saw they got their order in.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Cool! The sixth aquajournal is blank?


lol. sorry, that's the 2009 catalog. 

I'm probably going to Aquascapes on my next day off which is Sunday. . .just to make sure they have everything in that I want.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Fair enough. gonna pull an all nighter setting up the tank? hehe


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

lol I would like to but I'm still waiting on Sanchez to send me my lights and theres a lot more stuff on list that I need to get for this tank. But I definitely will be tweaking on the hardscape!


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

wassup guys progress has been non-existent. have yet to find a nice stand. But i've been doing some thinking about FG plants. Has anyone ever done a mini-microsword, DHG sp.'belem', and UG foreground? if so do you have any pics. Thanks!


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

i hope everything goes smoothly with your move. i hear target has some nice stands for a decent price. you might want to check that place out. as for those FG plants..i have only done HC, marsela crenata, and eletine triandra. (think thats the correct spelling) I wanted to try a grassy FG plant though for a 20L tank i got a few weeks ago...if you find a source let me know.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

i have done glosso, dhg, and ug, tghe hardest and longest is the ug lol
its so unpredictable plus it take sometimes even weeks to aclimate to your tank and sometimes melts for no reason haha
the dhg is easy i have acicularis and its growing good (turned brown where i spot treated with excel though haha!) microswords are ione of the slower growing ones


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks for the info *trigun *and *pat*, I will try to check out target later on in the week. I think I worded my question wrong. Has anyone tried mixed DHG sp.'belem', mini microsword and UG as their FG?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

oh! haha my bad!
i havent tried any iof those combinations yet but i think the dhg grows too fast for the others so it might overrun them, sometimes ive seen ppl mix glosso with hc and it worked but not these combinations. an yea like i said the micro swords would be too slow to keep up with the dhg and the ug would take a while to adapt to your tank so idk.
u can try it and lemme know how it goes man!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

right now i have ug in my nano and dhg in my 60p


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

you could plant the slower growing plants first then add the other plants later on. not too sure if that'll work though. 

trigun, i'm planning on setting up a 20L tank sometime in the future. do you think i could buy some UG from you?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

of course, this part gives me sometime to grow it out a little bit "Sometim e in the future"
 u reminded me i should update my nano and my 60p. 60p will get updated when i receive my plants! (madeira and manaus) verticullaris or whatever was added as well)


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

hey guys (rususry, hyphination, cintamas, and pat)
i might have extra crs shrimp later next week and was wondering if u guys wanted to buy some if i had extra, they are gonna be like rank S+ ill figure out a price on each


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

I wouldn't mind some for my Mini M i just set up about a week ago. Let me know.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

sure man i will


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

The Lights Just Got Shipped Out Today So It'll Probably Get Here On Wednesday or Thursday. And I'll be able to start! still debating whether I should dry start with the Mini Microsword and DHG sp.'belem'


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

so did you get the filter yet?! lets get started on this bad boy!


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a brand new Mini M thats just collecting dust. I can't wait to see your setup to give me the inspiration to set up mine.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

lol yup just got my filter eheim 2211 and AS the other day. I just havent had time to put everthing together. I also just got the "itso" brand stand from target for $44, as this is all I can afford right now. I also just ordered a 10lb CO2 cylinder from aquariumplants.com for like 115$ shipped. So all i need now is a regulator and ceramic diffuser. I'm currently working out a deal with the SuMO regulator guys for a multiple valve rig cuz I'm planning on running an extra 2 tanks in the future. And I'll probably pick up the same music diffuser tomorrow when I grab those clear pipes for the eheim.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

_This is the setup. Just waiting for regulator and co2 cylinder._​


Found some time today to just tweak some different scapes out. LMK what you think!!!!!!!!!













































_Really feeling this scape I think I might keep this one._​
Open to critiquesroud: so lmk If I you wanna see anything different from these scapes.


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

Picture 3 looks like people leaping up to catch a ball (mind you I just watched a football final). Favourite is #5 and 2nd favourite is #4.

Lovely set up.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks *Lindo*. I never really saw scape#3 like that. Would look kind of cool If I put a small rock in the branches at the top and just grew in a really thick grassy carpet. Then it would really look like football players going for a ball. lol. . .anyway I also like the way #4 looks but the DW is comprised out of 2 pieces and If you were to see this scape in person It kinda looks like the DW in the front is taking away from the piece in the back.

I got some time till the regulator and cylinder come so I'll probably do more "scape storming" to see If I can come up with something different.:icon_roll


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

I think I like 2 and5 the best as long as number 2 has a nice slope for the wood to sit on btw nice ottlites!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Awesome driftwood and rocks. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the above layouts. I would just take the idea of what plants you plan on using and pick the layout that would best showcase said plants.

One thing is that your substrate seems a bit thick in the front.

What are your plans for plants?


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks *trigun808 *and *Ugly Genius*, I never really added any slope; the substrate is pretty much level. I just wanted to see how the DW and rocks would look best. I'll try and change it this afternoon. As for plants I really want a mini microsword FG, probably gonna use different types of mosses like pottias, willow moss, etc. . .(sorry UG dont mean to copy your tank)maybe take the petite nana from my other tank and have it tied to the DW in scape#5 and let the roots hang down. Thought that would look kinda cool. And as far as background plants I was only thinking about some rotala butterfly in the back left. Not really sure as to what I'm going for here but if any of these dont go together or you think something else should be added, I'm all ears.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

I mighthave some butterfly trimmings soon


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Do you think that stand has enough room to accommodate a Solar M? I like the stand a lot and need something for when I move. And congrats on getting two matching Ott-lites! It seems thats quite a hassle from others experiences! 
Can't wait to see this thing up and running. You're gonna love the 2211 dude.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

sounds good *triun808*, lmk!!

*rrrrramos*, I'm happy with this stand, its pretty awesome for the price. I'm sorry to inform you but I'm pretty sure that the stand is not wide enough for the solar M light. I'd heard about the ott-lite switch ups and I'm very grateful that I got the ones that I ordered and didn't have to go through the hassle of sending them back.

Right now I'm trying to drill a half moon shaped hole in the side with a jigsaw for the filter tubes. I'll let you guys know how it comes out.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

i really like the 5th scape. can't wait till you fill this bad boy up!


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't wait either. Maybe I might try to find more possibilities with this hardscape. Just been really busy lately so haven't really touched it.

Well I finished making that hole in the side for the filter pipes. I screwed up it in the beginning because I thought I could just make it look good with a drill and a dremel tool. It was so ugly I wanted to karate chop the wood in half and throw it out the window. After I calmed down I went to Home Depot for advice and the guy told me in order to make a clean cut for a half moon shaped hole I need a jigsaw. So I borrowed my grandpa's one and cut it. It ended up being way bigger than I expected it to be but I'm pretty happy with the outcome.








I just forgot to make a hole in the back for the filter power cord and co2 tube so that will delay the fill date for this tank a couple days back. The 10lb co2 cylinder from aquariumplants.com finally just got shipped out today and should arrive next week tuesday. Still gotta get the diffuser and regulator though. Their first on my list when I get my next paycheck.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

looking good! can't wait to see your whole setup.
GLA has some pretty nice regulators for a decent price. 
any idea where you're going to get your cylinder filled up yet?


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

probably co2 fire or something. idk, we'll see I'll give em a call. I took a look at the GLA regulators but I decided to go the sumo regulator route. There gonna build me a regulator I can expand on and add more valves in the future if or when I decided to get more tanks.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

ahh, sounds like a good investment!


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow I'm really looking forward to this tank!


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

looks good but i'd lower the thickness of soil you have in there. It would make the tank appear bigger and you would have more space for the tall plants. =)


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks *Church*, I'm trying to get started as soon as possible but I've just been so busy with things lately. Dont mean to keep you guys waiting but its kinda good in a way because I found that anticipation heightens your viewing pleasure.

Thanks *niptek*, I still need to correct this. I was just going by the plantedtank.net articles by having around 3in minimum. what is the lowest I can have it?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

i usually put about an inch of AS in my tanks and have it slope to the back.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

ok, how high should I have it slope up in the back?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

mmm i guess its up to you. maybe an inch and a half? 2 inches?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

sometime people put up to like 4 inches in the back which it looks awesome!
haha its really upto u!


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Alright guys, I took out a lot of AS. The front now is around one inch tall and the back, a little over one and a half inches. I have one more rock that I bought but I feel this rock doesn't really have any defining features that give it a real natural look. I was sitting in front of my tank for the longest time last night just looking at it and trying to find a good spot and angle for it but it just wasn't working for me. I'll try and play around with it tonight to see If I can find something I didnt see last night.


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

LOVE this last layout! Can't wait to see more :drool:.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

looks good! can't wait till you fill it up and get those plants growing!
do you know if your DW was presoaked? if not it might float up and/or make your water brownish. i've had that issue in my last tank...


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

That is one gnarly piece of wood!


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Greatly appreciated....anyways I'm not sure If the DW is presoaked. I bought it from AFA, maybe I'll try and call em tomorrow and find out.

So I'm gonna try that dry start method out. Really want that thick carpet and again, I'm still waiting on my cylinder and regulator so why not give it a try. Hopefully I'll have the patience to give it some time to fill in before I fill the tank with water. I have my lights on for around 12 hours a day and I covered the tank in saran wrap. I mist the tank before lights on and after lights off or whenever I feel like it needs more water.Is there anything else I need to do or anything I'm doing wrong?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

all you do is mist the plants 2-3 times a day? you dont fill up water to the substrate level? i'm just wondering..i never researched dry starts. i want to do a drystart for my 20L so i'll probably be learning alot from this thread! keep it up!


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Ohh yea I forgot to say that I filled it up just below the top of the substrate level. Not really sure when I should do the misting, I just do it when I feel the soil is kinda getting dry I guess


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

ahh i see. hopefully you see some growth in a week or so


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope so too! I took this pic to for reference for my before and after pic.

















Oh and I just got my new cylinder in today! I have to drill more holes for the shelf support pieces, because the cylinder is already too tall. But I have to wait for the regulator, so I can find out how tall the whole assembly will be.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

looks good!! if you have plants in the back during your dry start you might need to tilt the tank back with a book or something just so the AS stays moist. dang, those ottlites look really bright haha. they look good with the mimi M


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks for the advice *pat*. not really sure on my full plant list for this tank yet. I dont really know what looks good together. I just buy it if I like it and throw it in the tank lol. oh and these ott-lites are pretty cool were kinda expensive though but I love em.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Looks great.
The DW will, for the most part, sink when the tank's filled. If it doesn't, it will only be moderately bouyant and will stay down with a small rock that will need to be placed on it for only a day. It will also leach tannins into the water for a couple of weeks to a month.
You may want to consider getting a large bucket and keeping it submerged in there during the dry-start. This will serve several purposes. It will allow the wood to become water-logged, it will remove some of the tannins, it will start and end the fungus cycle sooner, and it will give your carpet a chance to fill the whole of the substrate for a cool look when you fill the tank.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Oh, I forgot. One criticism that'll save you later. Straighten out the substrate line. It'll look nicer and neater later on down the line.


----------



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow those ott- lites are really bright. I'll have to call around and pick up two myself. 

AFA got customers flying in from hawaii to visit- I should take advantage of living in the city more.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for enlightening me *Ugly Genius*, I will definitely get to work right away on the DW and substrate line.

*Randy Lau* my ott-lites were kind of expensive. They charge ridiculous shipping rates to Hawaii so I shipped em to my friend in SF. He threw it in a big box with some other AFA stuff I told him to get for me and he shipped it here. And you should definitely check out AFA if you live in SF, that store its pretty awesome!


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like the mini microsword is adapting pretty well to emersed life except for a few sprigs. I added 7 more watts to help speed up growth just a tad, making it a total of 33 watts. 


















_Took the DW out and have it soaking in a bucket.
_​








_left side_









_right side_​


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

looks like you're off to a great start! can't wait to see it in a week or 2. keep us posted!


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

received my sumo regulator in the mail the other day. And it sure is a beaut.


















_Here it is hooked up to the 10lb cylinder_​


12th day into the dry start method. Some of the plants melted but the others seem to be doing just fine









_ the microsword has finally acclimated itself and is starting to send out new runners_​


----------



## PROX (Oct 20, 2009)

Beautiful plant. The only downside is the slow growth. cant wait to see you fill your entire soil with this.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I always had problems with microsword being a slow grower, too, but recently I decided to ONLY use potted ones, and I _carefully_ removed the rockwool from the roots, and planted it in a newly setup tank. Not even 3 weeks later the amount had almost doubled.

I just think lilaeopsis is one of the greatest all-time foreground plant genuses ever, regardless of how fast or slow it spreads.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

So that's the trick you have to use potted microsword? it converted to submersed life that fast? damn that's quick! 

I love microsword. The thing that got me into this hobby was grassy type foreground plants. I was intrigued when I first saw a underwater lawn. I never knew these kind of plants existed till this new store popped up couple years back.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Well in all honesty, I don't know how long they had already been submerged by the time I bought them from the LFS, but yes, I think they probably were not that far removed from the aquatic nursery, so they probably were still emersed form. But I can't say for sure. I think the real trick is just using the potted ones because of the fact that the root development in rockwool is generally quite good. Then I painstakingly (and back-breakingly!) removed the rockwool ever so gently, cut the rosettes up so that there was only one or two blades of grass per plug, and then I planted them in the substrate with NO water in the tank. After I did all of this, I gently added water, and the plant seems to almost have not skipped a beat. It's almost as if it still thinks it's in the rockwool because of how gentle I was throughout the whole process.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

quick update: the microsword looks like it taking off. take a look!










































I know I have too much water in here. I can already see some algae spots forming on the aquasoil. I sprayed too much over the past couple days so I have a portion of the tank uncovered to let some of the water evaporate. I did add some brighty K to the misting bottle so that maybe contributing to the new explosive growth.


----------



## husonfirst (Sep 12, 2009)

Ugly Genius said:


> it will start and end the fungus cycle sooner,


What is the fungus cycle?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

looks good brent! can't wait to see it with a nice carpet!
i just got my 20L set up and got some UG coming in. i'll probably be coming to you for advice on this drystart haha.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

_Well its been about a month now and I think I got some good growth.
_​










_I think the only reason why I misted 3 times a day in the beginning was because the soil was not fully saturated with water. Now I only mist like once every two days or when it looks like its getting a little dry. And since I had too much water in the beginning there is algae growing over the AS. Anyone know how to get rid of it? I reduced the water but it still seems to be spreading._​


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

nice to see you post again! looking good and i love the growth! haha


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks *trigun808*, The growth is pretty slow but im hanging in there. btw, how are your tanks doing? Any updates?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

meh, my bigger tank is getting replanted so it looks pretty empty haha
however my nano tank has been growing really well and i recently trimmed my ug and got like a 4x1 mat and a 3x2 mat from it, one went to pat and other went to jojo.
rotala butterfly needs another trimming 
ill update when i think its worthy haha


----------



## ChineseSnooker (May 20, 2008)

looks nice man


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks *stuffrider*


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice tank How is that 2211 working out for you?


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks *ermano*, I'm still waiting for the mini microsword to fully fill in so i haven't filled the tank yet. But I'm excited and cant wait to set everything up and get it running:bounce:


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Filled this bad boy on valentines day, so about 3 weeks ago. 
Its currently being attacked by hair algae and GDA so I'll just let it go through its cycle.
I think it looks like the microsword has acclimated well after being submerged so imma do a
trim later on today and hopefully it will stay really short. I also bought some staurogyne sp. 
and this other stem plant last week, forgot what it was called but it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Looking good. I think once the algae clears and you trim the Microsword, the tank's going to be off the hook.

I like this one a lot.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks *UG*. means a lot.











Mowed the lawn today and did some other general maintenance stuff. I also took the petite nanas out, felt like it took away from the focal point. lmk what u think!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Looking good, hyph.

I'd say some Bolbitis in the rear-left corner would make the awesome driftwood pop even more than it already does and the Bolbitis's darker green would contrast well with the light hues of your current plantscape.
I would also add a small amount of moss or fissidens to the long, thin arching right-hand branch as it would look quite natural there.

Keep it up!


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

That's a nice looking tank you've got there.JC


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks *actioncia*!

I'm trying to make this tank into a "wild jungle" tank and im being real picky on what I put in here. I saw a pic of bolbitis in one of the recent aquajournal mags and thought it was a beautiful plant. I wanted to incorporate it into my tank it but I wasnt really sure if it was a good choice, as I didnt want too many slow growers. But you've persuaded me to buy it and knowing how many beautiful tanks you have, I will not turn down your advice. Thanks *UG*! 









heres the pic I was talking about​
I do also have some MP in there that's scattered around, mostly on the right side of the DW. I hope that it turns out okay and doesnt take away from the focal point like the anubias did. I might just relocate them at the base of the DW on the left and let the skinner moss flow down the branches of the DW on the right.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

as you can see I added some bolbitis. gives the corner a real dark look and im liking it. also have some rose moss in there. didn't have time to tie it down to the DW today so I just threw it in. and got 2 otos today too, 1 seems to be really active always working away on the glass while the other just sits on the substrate. hope the little bugger is doing okay.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

one of the bulbs crapped out so I just replaced both of the ott-lite bulbs and now everything is starting to grow fast, well at least faster than before. i think the bulbs were at the end of its lifespan and just needed to be changed. the microsword is *finally *melting and starting to send out more runners. and only now the tropica is really starting to take off. Probably because of those damn light bulbs. Other than that everything else is going good.









the hair algae and gsa is gone with the help of my hardworking crew that I would like to give credit to.​ 
hopefully in a couple of months this tank will be filled in and hopefully it'll start to look good. oh and still dont know what kind of moss would look good in here. was looking at the willow, pottias, and different types of fissidens. so many to choose from......so hard to decide........


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

the tank is coming along great! I think some classic fissidens fontanus would look super drooping over that wood.

By the way, what type of wood is that?


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

That wood is so awesome. Nice tank!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Gorgeous looking tank you have there. The only suggestion I have is to paint the stands of the light fixture black. That white part with the OTT LITE logo on it seems a little distracting.

How do you keep the microsword carpet short? Do you just snip them at the top like you're mowing a lawn?

What lifestock are you planning on putting in it?


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks *zeldar* and *Outlawboss*. i think its southeast asian DW, thats what it says on the AFA website. the first time i this saw type of DW i thought it had so much character and texture, i had to have it for my tank. i'm really digging those mosses that give you that drooping effect. trying to go for the whole jungle look, but dont really want to over do things and make it look weird. so hopefully when i do choose, i'll be happy with it and not want to change it after the first week or so. 

Thanks *TLE041*. when i filled the tank I gave the microsword about a month or two to adjust to its submerged state. after that i just trimmed it really short (just like pruning HC) and it just stayed short. i think its still converting to the submerged form though because some of the strands are melting so it might get a little taller. as for fauna, some type of nano schooling fish i think would be cool. but this past week i went to my lfs and i saw what i think is called an electric blue ram or something. really small fish with vibrant blue colors. this caught my eye and im at a crossroads again, so i'm not too sure yet.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

whoa! seems like i haven't seen this tank in ages! everything is looking good though!


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

great looking tank. that wood is so interesting.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks *matthew.shelly* and *pat*. yo *pat*, how are those tanks coming along, i havent seen em in a while? where the updates at?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

haha, my tanks are horrible! for a while they were looking pretty good but i neglected them badly for a month or so...so i'm starting to get all my co2 cylinders filled to try and make a comeback! we'll see how it goes though.


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

You've got two equally great tanks hyphination, great style!


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks *becks17*.








Update:Just trimmed the stem plant on the left. The microsword carpet looks the same, super slow growth but its sending out new runners slowly but surely. Bolbitis seems to be doing good, new shoots are growing fast but the tips of the old leaves seem to be melting. Also the old growth has a bumpy texture and has something white growing on them. I'm still trying to propagate the staurogyne. Wasn't looking too good though. The bottom leaves turned white with green veins and some leaves started to get holes in them and others were just melting off. What should I do? I lowered BPS to 1 bubble every 5sec. I think my photo period was also too long so I lowered it from 10hrs to 8. Right now im just dosing 1 pump of brighty k and step 1 daily. Thinking about maybe switching to pfertz.









new bolbitis growth









weird white spots and bumpy texture. anybody know what this is?​


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I've really enjoyed reading this thread. Really nice work. It's odd what is happening to your bolbitis. I'm not sure if reducing the co2 is gonna help. But the photo period change seems like a step in the right direction. Looks like some sort of nutrient deficiency though. Are you cutting off the dying leaves like the ones shown in the last picture?

best, el g


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks *Fat Guy*. Whats weird is that even at 1 bubble every 5sec my drop checker is yellow by the end of the photo period. So idk if the plants are stunted and not taking in co2 or the drop checker is to blame. I have done nothing to remove it besides spot dosing excel, should I just cut off the infected bolbitis stems?


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

hyphination said:


> Thanks *Fat Guy*. Whats weird is that even at 1 bubble every 5sec my drop checker is yellow by the end of the photo period. So idk if the plants are stunted and not taking in co2 or the drop checker is to blame. I have done nothing to remove it besides spot dosing excel, should I just cut off the infected bolbitis stems?


I'm thinking that your diffuser is doing a good job at 1 bubble every 5 seconds if your drop checker is yellow at the end of the photoperiod. I think you have an adequate supply of co2, and imagine your soil has an ample supply of nutrients in it. You've also got adequate lighting. I can't recall when you first planted the bolbitis. How long has it been in there for? i don't think it would hurt any to cut off the gnarly bolbitis stems. I don't think the withering stems will revitalize so I'd snip them. Hope you can turn things around and get better growth.

-el g


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

new bolbitis growth









weird white spots and bumpy texture. anybody know what this is?​[/QUOTE]

your lacking co2. try excel or up your co2


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's a little update for you guys. Sorry for the sh!tty iPhone pic. Moved to Cali last year so I haven't been able to do any maintenance. Also stopped supplementing the tank with CO2 and ferts. This pic was taken Feb 2011 when I went back home to visit. Was really surprised to see the amount of growth; I was feeling the whole wild look. Liked the look of the bolbitis occupying the left corner but it had trim it back because of algae growth. The microsword looked better; it was shorter but still not as full. Maybe when I visit again it'll fill in more. The staurogyne does not like me and is still not doing well. Really wanted to get that bushy look right at the base of the driftwood on the left. Might just pull it out next time. ​


----------



## theguppyman (May 22, 2011)

Still with out maintenance it looks great !


----------



## tnt808 (May 6, 2011)

The tank looks good considering no maintenance is being done. Maybe you should just give it to me I'll take care of it:icon_lol:


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

i like it


----------

